# Brute Force 750 Rad kit FINISHED!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is it installed, and in a textured black powder coated finish. This one looks great, BUT I did see room for improvement, so the next one will have additional protection along the bottom front of the rad.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks nice RD, good stuff!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

great job man :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks great, only thing is and it is my opinion so i know it doesnt count.....but i would just lower the front down a hair or put something like you already stated in front cuz it is looking like the wildboar one by how it is sitting.....otherwise great product, and for your lift umm dont change a thing im loving it the way it is lol


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

havent seen the WB kit for this machine yet, but we do make 'similar" mounts as there is only so many ways to mount them. We now roll the side edges of our top plate around so the bolts are on the side rather than the front, and yes, another plate will be bent into the future kits with cutouts to clear the lower fan mounting tab and the 2 screen tabs and offer more protection. I will look closer at this one again tonight and see how many more degrees I think I can lower it, but with the fill neck right on the rad, any lower and you will have to fack up the back of the ATV when filling it LOL. And nothing against any other kit (as I can sell you a WB kit too if you like) but I try to use smoother lines with my kits, more pleasent looking contours.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no by all means your design is cooler, im not getting either or as i already have min mounted and whta not....was just stating a opinion sry......keep up the good work and i bet it will turn out great just like the rest of your stuff but now the question is whtas next for the brutes from yall.....hint hint tie rods with heim joints cheaper then asr lol


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good. Like the side mounts!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> no by all means your design is cooler, im not getting either or as i already have min mounted and whta not....was just stating a opinion sry......keep up the good work and i bet it will turn out great just like the rest of your stuff but now the question is whtas next for the brutes from yall.....hint hint tie rods with heim joints cheaper then asr lol



LOL, dont be sry dude, I feed off constructive criticism, I just lowered the angle 7 degrees, changed a couple other minor details and the next one WILL look even better. *I will need a tester for the next one with the changes made to be sure they ARE ready for a small production run, ANY volonteers? I can do a test kit for $150 but will require some installed pics after you get it mounted!*


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like to do it


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

You can have my brute, but your a bit north. Care for a road trip? Lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

would love too, but wouldnt be able too mount right away as I'm a ways away from my brute,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man if I still had muh brute I'd be getting one ASAP!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> I would like to do it


You were 1st to jump on it, if you are serious, shoot me a PM and we'll set it up


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good in the pics. Great job. Just one question. Ya not planning on running snorkles on that bike later? Ya came up through the middle black plastic piece with the radiator hoses and thats where most everybody runs the snorks?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pm sent rubberdown let me know if You got if


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

king05 said:


> Looks good in the pics. Great job. Just one question. Ya not planning on running snorkles on that bike later? Ya came up through the middle black plastic piece with the radiator hoses and thats where most everybody runs the snorks?


at the customers request I came up through the center piece, but adding snorkels will not be a problem as you can run the rad hoses pretty much anywhere.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok, cool. Do you have a price yet and date when they will be available on the website? I know someone with a brute who may be interested.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

king05 said:


> ok, cool. Do you have a price yet and date when they will be available on the website? I know someone with a brute who may be interested.


I hope to get a new one (slightly improved) out to countryboy61283 within the next 2 weeks, once he says everything is good, I'll make up a small run of them. Price will be like all my other, $195 U.S. plus shipping, all hardware, hose, and connectors (everything you need) will be included.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't wait to get it!!!!!! I'm as excited as a fat kid at a cupcake shop


----------

